# Tried ribs today



## monark (May 12, 2005)

I'm not much of a cook but my wife's dad gave us a really nice pit. Looked up a recipe for ribs and tried the 3-2-1 method with apple juice. The ribs were decent according to my wife but I think she was being nice. Way to over done for me. The pit held 220-230 for the entire time. Not what I was looking for. I like ribs from Tony's or Brother-In-Laws. I'm open to any and all suggestions.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

for baby backs I cut 30 minutes off each time increment. Also check your thermometer.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

nice gift......


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

I'll give ya a $100 for that pit and show you how to cook ribs.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Too Tall said:


> for baby backs I cut 30 minutes off each time increment. Also check your thermometer.


I did not think about the thermometer being off. Good idea.

That is a nice pit. It's a 20+ year old Pit's & Spits. He bought it when his daughters were at home. Now they are both thirty- uh, 29+.:redface:


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Make sure they are far away from the firebox as well. Your thermometer is way on the left and if the ribs were close to the firebox, they are way hotter than the area where the thermometer is.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

:slimer:I think it's the pit. I'll come take it off your hands and you can find a better one....


----------



## Texan (Jan 8, 2005)

Just keep at it and you'll hit it soon enough. I try not to go over 225 but I agree with checking your thermometer. You can get some different thermometers at some of the kitchen gadget stores just to check, also a good idea to use against your oven as they are known to be off some as well.

What is this 3-2-1? I've smoked meats for close to 20 years and just don't know what that is...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Texan said:


> What is this 3-2-1? I've smoked meats for close to 20 years and just don't know what that is...


Some people smoke the ribs for three hours, then wrap them in foil for the next two hours, then unwrap for the last hour.

Not a foil man myself given the choice...


----------



## Texan (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks Charles. I smoke them until they're done and the meat is pulling a little from the rib, I will let them rest in foil but that would be it.

I have some baby backs I'm going to do tomorrow so I might as well get them ready, lol!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Looks like you have beef ribs and pork ribs. 

Don't make it complicated. Give them a fair sprinkle with celery salt and cook them away from the heat 3-4 hours. I went to a BBQ cook-off today and had some good stuff, but a lot of it was over seasoned with crazy stuff.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

*just keep trying.*

Try different things. You'll find some you like. Not a big fan of beef ribs myself. I just cover em' in mustard and rub em' down with my dry rub. I make my own rub with pretty basic spices but, there's a lot of store bought rubs that are really good. Look up Chatham Artillery BBQ. I saw one of their books and they seemed to be right on time. Oh yeah, I had a pit at a competition holding a pretty steady 225 degrees until I changed the thermometer out because I thought I was gonna loose my eyebrows when I opened it up. It was running right at 400. Luckily we didn't have any judging meat on. Good luck. :cheers:


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Dont forget the wood*

Almost forgot, wood makes a HUGE difference in flavor. IMO ribs dont need real heavy smoke. They absorb that smoke flavor pretty quick. I usually only use mesquite and apple for the fist 2 hours, then just finish up with oak. But like i said this is strictly just my opinion. I'm sure there are PLENTY of tricks I have yet to learn.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

ifish2 said:


> Make sure they are far away from the firebox as well. Your thermometer is way on the left and if the ribs were close to the firebox, they are way hotter than the area where the thermometer is.


BIG TIME. You gotta get a cheapo thermometer to put at meat level and check it until you "get to know your pit". then you can use the gauge on your pit correctly. For instance, my Thermometer needs to say 325 for it to be 275 at meat level.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Baby backs are very easy to do right. For me, it is not about time when cooking ribs. The most important thing is to know what a perfectly cooked rack of ribs feels like in your hands. Grab 2 bones and twist them. They should twist slightly. Another test is to grab the middle of the rack with tongs and pick them up. If they are done, they should bend easily. Just trial and error to find what works for you.

I only do the foil method for spares and beef ribs and I never leave in the foil for more than an hour, but that is what works on my pit.


----------

